# Tweed?



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay this is probably going to sound stupid, but what exactly are the different types of tweed sport coats?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Its not stupid, but it is a bit contemptuous of the time of those who take their time to answer questions here. In a prior thread you said you are going to be an auditor. What would you think of someone asking you ,"What is a balance sheet?" and expecting you to answer it on line in your spare time. It would take you quite a bit of time to answer something that anyone can, and should, research a bit himself.


For basics on tweed you can start by using google and then using the search engine here. Then, if you have specifics you would like to discuss, you can pose a specific question.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> Its not stupid, but it is a bit contemptuous of the time of those who take their time to answer questions here. In a prior thread you said you are going to be an auditor. What would you think of someone asking you ,"What is a balance sheet?" and expecting you to answer it on line in your spare time. It would take you quite a bit of time to answer something that anyone can, and should, research a bit himself.
> 
> For basics on tweed you can start by using google and then using the search engine here. Then, if you have specifics you would like to discuss, you can pose a specific question.


I have already googled it and do not understand, that is why I posted here. With the spare time you just spent, you could have actually helped me. Not trying to sound like a jerk but I don't see why you bothered responding if you couldn't actually help.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Gc2892 said:


> I have already googled it and do not understand, that is why I posted here. With the spare time you just spent, you could have actually helped me. Not trying to sound like a jerk but I don't see why you bothered responding if you couldn't actually help.


It's any type of jacket imaginable that has been made in tweed fabric. Basically, any model jacket can be made in tweed. There are of course a number of classic types of tweed jackets, but I would recommend learning about cut, fit, styles and details regarding suits and jackets from a couple of good books on the subject. Andy, Flusser and Roetzel are good starting points.

However, if you are looking to buy and use the jacket for a specific purpose, perhaps we can point you in the right direction.

AR is essentially correct though, there's no answering your original question.


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Not trying to advertise but take a look at my website, there are 300 individual tweed jackets on there in a vast array of styles which may help a little .... 
Denise


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

vwdolly said:


> Not trying to advertise but take a look at my website, there are 300 individual tweed jackets on there in a vast array of styles which may help a little ....
> Denise


Yes there is some cool stuff there. Just hard to find 48L!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Gc2892 said:


> I have already googled it and do not understand, that is why I posted here. With the spare time you just spent, you could have actually helped me. Not trying to sound like a jerk but I don't see why you bothered responding if you couldn't actually help.


The subject of tweed is *vast*, period. In the time it took arkirshner to respond there's no way he could have even begun to cover 1/10th of the subject,...

I wouldn't say you asked a stupid question and it's not as though you need to grovel but a slight pinch of humility might help your cause.


Harris Tweed: A luxury cloth handwoven by the islanders on the Isles of Harris, Lewis, Uist and Barra in the Outer Hebrides of Scotland, using local wool. Formerly, Harris Tweed was also handspun and hand dyed with local natural dyes, especially lichens of the genus _Parmelia_.
Donegal tweed: A handwoven tweed manufactured in County Donegal, Ireland. Like the Outer Hebrides, Donegal has for centuries been producing tweed from local materials. Sheep thrive in the hills and bogs of Donegal, and indigenous plants such as blackberries, fuchsia, gorse (whins), and moss provide dyes.
Silk tweed: A fabric made of raw silk with flecks of colour typical of woollen tweeds.

And this is a decent link that goes through the history of the Irish Magee tweed:

Best wishes,


----------



## sargeantpepper (Mar 27, 2011)

Always start with Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tweed_(cloth)


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

sargeantpepper said:


> Always start with Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tweed_(cloth)


which is something the started of this thread could have done. It was done by someone in their spare time, who had a passion for research.

Being a former auditor myself, being able to do research, absorb vast amounts of relevant information and apply it to my craft, was invaluable. It was what allowed me to develop customized audit plans, and uncover fraud in areas of the company I used to work for, which had been audited annually by other auditors -even though I had not prior expert knowledge on that area of the business.

Suggest, a similar desire, or re-evaluate your career choice.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Well,for a start, there's:

Contemporary two-button darted.
Double-breasted darted, with either notch or peak lapels. (Fairly rare.)
Traditional American 3/2 sack.
Half-Norfolk.
Norfolk.
Shooting jacket.
English Hacking jacket. 
Argyle jacket, to be worn with the kilt. 

Googling and searching through the fora should be fairly easy, with these terms in hand. Good luck!


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

spielerman said:


> Suggest, a similar desire, or re-evaluate your career choice.


Yes, the question was quite broad, but this is a bit of a harsh reply to a new member, no? I'd like to think we're a little more welcoming than that.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

spielerman said:


> which is something the started of this thread could have done. It was done by someone in their spare time, who had a passion for research.
> 
> Being a former auditor myself, being able to do research, absorb vast amounts of relevant information and apply it to my craft, was invaluable. It was what allowed me to develop customized audit plans, and uncover fraud in areas of the company I used to work for, which had been audited annually by other auditors -even though I had not prior expert knowledge on that area of the business.
> 
> Suggest, a similar desire, or re-evaluate your career choice.


I love how I ask a simple question about clothing and you question my career choice? I have a pretty damn good resume and multiple offers from Big 4 firms as it stands now. I'd suggest getting to know me before lending advice. I do have a life as well. I am smack in the middle of finals, I have more important things to do than sit with my thumb you know where and research types of tweeds. I was just looking for someone to quickly give me a direction in where to look.

Thanks guys who actually tried to help me but it seems as ask andy's isn't a community in which I want to belong to, especially if these are the types of people that I'll be dealing with.


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> Yes there is some cool stuff there. Just hard to find 48L!


Keep your eyes peeled as adding many more Harris Tweeds in various sizes next week ; )


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

You're under no obligation to reply.



arkirshner said:


> Its not stupid, but it is a bit contemptuous of the time of those who take their time to answer questions here. In a prior thread you said you are going to be an auditor. What would you think of someone asking you ,"What is a balance sheet?" and expecting you to answer it on line in your spare time. It would take you quite a bit of time to answer something that anyone can, and should, research a bit himself.
> 
> For basics on tweed you can start by using google and then using the search engine here. Then, if you have specifics you would like to discuss, you can pose a specific question.


----------



## sargeantpepper (Mar 27, 2011)

Gc2892 said:


> I love how I ask a simple question about clothing and you question my career choice? I have a pretty damn good resume and multiple offers from Big 4 firms as it stands now. I'd suggest getting to know me before lending advice. I do have a life as well. I am smack in the middle of finals, I have more important things to do than sit with my thumb you know where and research types of tweeds. I was just looking for someone to quickly give me a direction in where to look.
> 
> Thanks guys who actually tried to help me but it seems as ask andy's isn't a community in which I want to belong to, especially if these are the types of people that I'll be dealing with.


I agree that the questioning of career choice was a bit harsh. By the same token, I don't think you should judge the entire Ask Andy forum community based on a couple of responses. I have found the folks here to be friendly and helpful for the most part. I think the point was, that perhaps your initial inquiry was too broad, and the quality of the answers you get will depend on the quality of the question. As with all forums out there, members will expect that you will at least use the search function within the forum to see if you can find the answer to your question - chances are it's something that has already been asked.

At any rate, welcome to the forum from a fellow new member.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

zzdocxx said:


> Yes there is some cool stuff there. Just hard to find 48L!


Good news! We're the same size!

Send me links of the best stuff you find online, and I'll audit whether I think it would be better for YOU to have it or ME to have it 

One of the lasting benefits of being an academic is the ability to wear tweed regularly without looking like a caricature of anything other than what you actually are.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

sargeantpepper said:


> I agree that the questioning of career choice was a bit harsh. By the same token, I don't think you should judge the entire Ask Andy forum community based on a couple of responses. I have found the folks here to be friendly and helpful for the most part. I think the point was, that perhaps your initial inquiry was too broad, and the quality of the answers you get will depend on the quality of the question. As with all forums out there, members will expect that you will at least use the search function within the forum to see if you can find the answer to your question - chances are it's something that has already been asked.
> 
> At any rate, welcome to the forum from a fellow new member.


Don't sit here and tell me that I was wrong by asking a question. No one is under any obligation to respond to my question. If you feel like helping, by all means respond. If you are really that insulted by the quality of a question on an online forum to the point where you need to take the time out of your day to show how insulted you are, is quite immature. I find that especially ironic since I'm probably the youngest member here.

Your all telling me that I need to do some research? Isn't that what I'm trying to do here? The overall feel is that there are some users in this community that are so "knowledgable" that they are too good to help someone that is trying to learn the basics. I guess I'll come back here in 40 years when I already know everything.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Good. Now run along.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

```

```



The Rambler said:


> Good. Now run along.


Where shall I run sir?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Sargeantpepper was trying to be _nice_ in giving that advice and that's your response to him? That's just going to make no one want to help you.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Sargeantpepper was trying to be _nice_ in giving that advice and that's your response to him? That's just going to make no one want to help you.


I was not referring to sarg pepper. I was generally referring to spielerman. No one is obligated to post here. I asked a simple question. No need for people to be offended. Dont respond to me next time


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, you did quote his post... it can logically lead someone to believe you were reacting in a nasty way to him.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Well, you did quote his post... it can logically lead someone to believe you were reacting in a nasty way to him.


I am terribly sorry..


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Maybe everyone got off on the wrong foot. I understand you're busy finishing the mouse race and ready to take a shot at the rat race but if you hang around here for awhile there's some great insight to be gained on clothing and finding a style that works for you.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

127.72 MHz said:


> ^^ Maybe everyone got off on the wrong foot. I understand you're busy finishing the mouse race and ready to take a shot at the rat race but if you hang around here for awhile there's some great insight to be gained on clothing and finding a style that works for you.


I appreciate that concept. I've had some generally nice people help me out here. However there are a good few members that insist on showing that they are unwelcome to young users trying to learn the basics. Going out of your way to attack my career choice and going out of your way to tell me to run along isn't exactly the best way to welcome a new member. I aske a simple question which no one was obligated to answer. Several people went out of their way to show they are not welcoming. That is a bad reflection of the community. Again I understand there are some actual nice people here.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi GC2892,
I believe your post was directed to me, and not the innocent other poster.

Sorry if I offended you in my response. I will refrain from commenting on specifics of your post as well as to maintain a high standard of decorum moving forward.

A more professional response would have been-
You have an opportunity, to look at this very open ended question you asked, and apply the learning and advice to your chosen career path, as suggested by other posters in response.
Developing the ability to research, and ask appropriate questions will develop valuable skills that are possessed by very few, and will differentiate you in your selected professional field.
In a working environment, a question such as the one you asked, will be viewed with antipathy.
Congratulations of multiple offers with the Big 4.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

arkirshner said:


> Its not stupid, but it is a bit contemptuous of the time of those who take their time to answer questions here. In a prior thread you said you are going to be an auditor. What would you think of someone asking you ,"What is a balance sheet?" and expecting you to answer it on line in your spare time. It would take you quite a bit of time to answer something that anyone can, and should, research a bit himself.
> 
> For basics on tweed you can start by using google and then using the search engine here. Then, if you have specifics you would like to discuss, you can pose a specific question.


https://www.scotweb.co.uk/info/what-different-kinds-of-tweed-are-available/

Cool videos too...


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

spielerman said:


> Hi GC2892,
> I believe your post was directed to me, and not the innocent other poster.
> 
> Sorry if I offended you in my response. I will refrain from commenting on specifics of your post as well as to maintain a high standard of decorum moving forward.
> ...


I understand the concept of research as it pertains to the auditing profession but I don't see the need to be judgemental based on a single question. My point was that youve never worked with me or met me, so you dont know me well enough to come to conclusions about my work ethic or career choice. Nor is this the place for that talk, i asked a question on a fashion forum, not a career forum. In my experiences, usually accountants are good at staying on task. If you cant answer then whatever you post is irrelevent.Thank god I am going into the accounting field, rather than fashion which I know nothing about, which is why I came here, to learn..


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

For gods sake, you wouldn't walk up to you professors and say: hey, a balance sheet, what is that?

There aren't any shortcuts to learning about anything. 

It's not about people being snotty, but a few general rules apply to any forum, primarily to at least use the forum search function. 

But please, go to a hifi forum and ask: what IS a speaker cable, or to a car forum and go: these black things that go round and round, what are they, really.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> For gods sake, you wouldn't walk up to you professors and say: hey, a balance sheet, what is that?
> 
> There aren't any shortcuts to learning about anything.
> 
> ...


 Jeez why does it offend you so much?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

arkirshner said:


> Its not stupid, but it is a bit contemptuous of the time of those who take their time to answer questions here. In a prior thread you said you are going to be an auditor. What would you think of someone asking you ,"What is a balance sheet?" and expecting you to answer it on line in your spare time. It would take you quite a bit of time to answer something that anyone can, and should, research a bit himself.
> 
> For basics on tweed you can start by using google and then using the search engine here. Then, if you have specifics you would like to discuss, you can pose a specific question.


Gc2892,

As my response (above) to your opening post seems to have started what has turned out to be a bit of unpleasantness, I will explain why it was written.

On Nov. 30, you started a thread as follows:

"Gc2892 
New Member
Join Date
November 29th, 2011
Location
Fairfield, CT, USA
Posts
19
New and need a lot of help
Hey guys, I just registered and this is my first post. I am 20, a sophomore in college. I will be starting an accounting internship this summer and will need to start building my wardrobe. I'd like to start out with buying my first suit for interviews and such, a few shirts, and a pair or two of shoes.

For suits, how much should I look to spend on my first suit? Is it really that important to get a fully canvassed, super 120 wool suit? I HAVE DONE SOME RESEARCH ON THE OPTIONS, i.e. online MTM for about $500, going to a bespoke tailor such as Aster and Black and getting a package for about $2,500, or simply finding a good OTR and getting it tailored. What would you guys recommend?

For shirts, should I just look for well fitting shirts or is it in my best interest to go the custom route?

For shoes, I'm hearing a lot of good things about Allen and Edmond's. Are they worth the hefty price? Or is there a less expensive alternative?

Thanks a lot for the help."

The phrase relevant to this thread has been highlighted by capitalization. Your asked specifics and you represented that before initiating your inquiry you had researched the subject.

In response to this, your initial inquiry, members took their time and you received 9 responses each addressing specifics raised in you inquiry. My response took me 10-15 minutes to post, and mine was not the longest by any means.

On Dec. 1 you started another thread, this one more specific than the first:

"Gc2892 
New Member
Join Date
November 29th, 2011
Location
Fairfield, CT, USA
Posts
19
JAB Sig or Sig Gold?
I'm looking to buy my first suit, for internships, interviews, and such throughout college. I'm looking to go to JAB Friday since they have their 75% promo going on. I can get a Signature for $200 or a Sig Gold for $325. Which should I go for?"

From the question it was apparent that before asking you had looked up what was on sale and at what price. To this specific inquiry you received over a dozen response. As the thread progressed you asked in turn about BB and the wiz, and again members took the time to give you specific answers.

On the other hand, in your opening post in this thread it was obvious that you had not done prior research:

"Gc2892 
New Member
Join Date
November 29th, 2011
Location
Fairfield, CT, USA
Posts
19
Tweed?
Okay this is probably going to sound stupid, but what exactly are the different types of tweed sport coats?"

When I read this 19 word opening post there were four things in it that stood out.

First, it was obvious that unlike the opening posts in your first two threads, you had not looked into the subject.

Second, unlike your first two posts, you did not ask anything specific. It reminded me of the story of a pagan who approached a man of the cloth and demanded that he "Explain the Bible while standing on one foot." The man of the cloth replied: "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. The rest is commentary." I am no man of the cloth and you are no pagan, but you asked for something that can fill, if not a book, at least a long chapter.

Third, you asked "what EXACTLY are the different types of tweed ..." This is the wording an instructor would use on an exam that students are required to complete, or the language a wife would use when her husband comes home late, "Exactly what were you doing out so late?" Your phrasing was that of a demand, not an inquiry.

Fourth, your introductory phrase, "Okay this is probably going to sound stupid" indicated that you knew there was something wrong with your inquiry.

I acknowledge that my response could have been more gently phrased. Still this forum is a gathering of men not children.

In response you posted; "Not trying to sound like a jerk but I don't see why you bothered responding if you couldn't actually help."

From this I take it I did not explain the purpose of my response. I though it would be helpful if, like you did on your first two threads, inform yourself a bit before posting a question, and then ask something specific, something a busy man might answer in the short time he might be taking away from the things he really should be doing at work.

You, in a subsequent post, defended your initial post, "I do have a life as well. I am smack in the middle of finals, I have more important things to do than sit with my thumb you know where and research types of tweeds. I was just looking for someone to quickly give me a direction in where to look."

This begs the question, What are you doing in the middle of finals looking into tweeds? Especially as you realized "[you] have more important things to do than sit with[your] thumb you know where and research types of tweeds." There is nothing terribly unusual for a man's attention to wander off while he is engaged in something important, but what is striking about your response is the implied sense of entitlement that someone else should do your research, albeit on the trivial subject of tweeds. Moreover there is a bit of revisionism in claiming that all you wanted was someone to give you "a direction in where to look". If this was all that you wanted, you could have asked for it in your initial inquiry, or you could have revised your inquiry in your second post in this thread.

You have taken umbrage at another member's suggestion that you would be wise to develop a love for research. While the member has acknowledged that he could have phrased his suggestion in kinder, gentler words, instead of taking offence to the way he phrased it, it would behoove you to understand that Mr. Spielerman is a man of considerable accomplishment in his field, a field you intend to make your career. His words were not meant to insult you, but to give you advice that can make a real difference in your career. The truth is, mentoring is not always kind and gentle, just as life following graduation is not always kind and gentle. I am sure you know that everyone "out there" will not be looking out for your best interest, indeed there will be those who, because they think it may be to their advantage, will want you to fail. The member who advised you to develop a love for research does not want you to fail. He wants you to succeed. His words were direct, a slap in the face if you will, but a slap in the face designed to wake you up.

Finally, Andy Gilchrist founded a community from which he has banned those who can not behave properly, (they are now to be found on another forum with looser standards). But he has founded a community of men, not a community of women and children. It matters not whether you learn anything about tweeds. You will leave school soon. What should matter to you is learning how to live in the world of men. Men are not sugar and spice and all things nice. Some men speak frankly and directly, you have met a few here. Please know that those here who have spoken directly and frankly to you really wish you well. I certainly do.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

127.72 MHz said:


> The subject of tweed is *vast*, period. In the time it took arkirshner to respond there's no way he could have even begun to cover 1/10th of the subject,...
> 
> I wouldn't say you asked a stupid question and it's not as though you need to grovel but a slight pinch of humility might help your cause.
> 
> ...


What a great answer, and it promotes peace quite a bit better than some of the others.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> Gc2892,
> 
> As my response (above) to your opening post seems to have started what has turned out to be a bit of unpleasantness, I will explain why it was written.
> 
> ...


I understand the "slap in the face" he was trying to give me but my point is that I took high offense to that, even though it was for my own good, because he does not know the type of person I am. Neither does any person that belongs to this forum. No body here knows me well enough to know whether or not I need to develop a passion for research, or whether I might already have that passion. I suggest forming an opinion before you choose to lend one. Do you think the success I've had so far in my life, achieving exception grades and such, comes from being lazy and not willing to conduct research? I don't mean to sound cocky but I will defend myself if someone is going to come to the conclusion that I do not have a passion for research. I happen to be an extremely independent, and quite mature for a 19 year old. But you would have to get to know me first before concluding that, which is my point.

And my second point is, WHO CARES ABOUT THE QUESTION I ASKED? IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, YOU DONT HAVE TO ANSWER ME! I don't know how much clearer I have to make that in order for you "men" to understand that. There are some really nice people here that attempted to help me learn the types of tweeds and such. I appreciate that. Those are men. Why are you going out of your way to tell me what I can and can't ask? I can ask whatever the hell i want, you guys have the choice on whether or not you want to help me.

I've already talked to Andy privately about this concern and I think you'd actually be surprised at his words to me. I won't share them because it was a private conversation and he can share his words if he chooses to do so. Its a frickin forum for god's sake. You need to chill out. For a bunch of "men," you surely aren't acting like one. Wasting time of your life to come on the internet and bash me for asking a question is quite immature.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

The bottom line is, I don't understand why everyone is giving me such a hard time for a simple question. Make whatever assumption you want about me, quite frankly I could care less what you think about me as you have no impact on my life, and you are wasting your own time if you are replying with no intention of helping me. If you don't have anything constructive to add, don't bother posting.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Gc2892 said:


> The bottom line is, I don't understand why everyone is giving me such a hard time for a simple question. Make whatever assumption you want about me, quite frankly I could care less what you think about me as you have no impact on my life, and you are wasting your own time if you are replying with no intention of helping me. If you don't have anything constructive to add, don't bother posting.


You've pretty much ignored everything I (and anyone else) suggested so far, from asking you to specify to what purpose you where going to use the tweed jacket to doing a search on the forum. You haven't once replied regarding the OT. I therefore (constructively) yet again suggest you clarify your OP.

I don't really care who you are. I just like to discuss tweed.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Any jacket can be a tweed jacket, if it is made from tweed fabric. However, not all tweed jackets follow the "natural shoulder" silhouette that folks on this forum prefer. For jackets like that, you usually need to buy from the usual suspects (J. Press, O'Connell's, Andover Shop, etc.) or go vintage.

As for tweed fabric, it seems like a broad subject. I tried asking about tweed fabric myself last year... the topic is here, if that helps.

Traditional tweed patterns also seem pretty complex... We tried exploring that subject a few months ago. (Thread here). I've found Scottish Estate Tweeds by E.P. Harrison to be a good reference.

There's also the question of non-UK "tweed"... Brooks Brothers used to sell a "Faulkland Islands" tweed, for instance. Legitimate?

It's a great subject for further study.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> You've pretty much ignored everything I (and anyone else) suggested so far, from asking you to specify to what purpose you where going to use the tweed jacket to doing a search on the forum. You haven't once replied regarding the OT. I therefore (constructively) yet again suggest you clarify your OP.
> 
> I don't really care who you are. I just like to discuss tweed.


Now you are just making your self look like a jerk because all I wanted was to post a question and learn. You guys started this whole ordeal by bashing me because rod my question. Did you expect me to not stand up for myself? All of the harsh words directed at me is the whole reason we are off topic. Which is more detrimental to this forum, young members like myself asking stupid questions or people like you attacking me to no end for the stupid question? All I'm doing is trying to point out how out of line all of these harsh words are. I'm being attacked because I asked a question? Jeez..


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

It's not that. Really, it's not that. It's your strangely furious responses, your tiresome "get a life" comments, and so forth. Why not look at the links Katon supplied, for examples of civilized, adult discourse?


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

The Rambler said:


> It's not that. Really, it's not that. It's your strangely furious responses, your tiresome "get a life" comments, and so forth. Why not look at the links Katon supplied, for examples of civilized, adult discourse?


Haha okay bud


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

katon said:


> Any jacket can be a tweed jacket, if it is made from tweed fabric. However, not all tweed jackets follow the "natural shoulder" silhouette that folks on this forum prefer. For jackets like that, you usually need to buy from the usual suspects (J. Press, O'Connell's, Andover Shop, etc.) or go vintage.
> 
> As for tweed fabric, it seems like a broad subject. I tried asking about tweed fabric myself last year... the topic is here, if that helps.
> 
> ...


thanks katon, gc must have missed your posting regarding tweed. (this is where i make a sarcastic remark, but i decided not to)


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

katon said:


> Any jacket can be a tweed jacket, if it is made from tweed fabric. However, not all tweed jackets follow the "natural shoulder" silhouette that folks on this forum prefer. For jackets like that, you usually need to buy from the usual suspects (J. Press, O'Connell's, Andover Shop, etc.) or go vintage.
> 
> As for tweed fabric, it seems like a broad subject. I tried asking about tweed fabric myself last year... the topic is here, if that helps.
> 
> ...


MODERATORS PLEASE CONSIDER MOVING KATON'S THREADS TO THE HALL OF FAME FOR REFERENCE THREADS

THERE IS NOT ONE ON TWEEDS THERE YET - THESE ARE GREAT


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Between this thread and a controversy over a similar member name, there has been some excitement lately.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hardiw1 said:


> Between this thread and a controversy over a similar member name, there has been some excitement lately.


Not to mention the "Sawlty" caper.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Gc2892 said:


> Now you are just making your self look like a jerk because all I wanted was to post a question and learn. You guys started this whole ordeal by bashing me because rod my question. Did you expect me to not stand up for myself? All of the harsh words directed at me is the whole reason we are off topic. Which is more detrimental to this forum, young members like myself asking stupid questions or people like you attacking me to no end for the stupid question? All I'm doing is trying to point out how out of line all of these harsh words are. I'm being attacked because I asked a question? Jeez..


I think Katon understood your question better than anyone and answered it accordingly. Don't get frustrated...pull up a seat, grab a drink and hang around with us! Ive been on this forum for a LONG time (under a different name originally) and believe me the frustration level can get quite unbearable. I personally didn't see anything wrong with your question. There are various types of tweeds and if you aren't familiar with them then your question was perfectly acceptable! These guys are a plethora of good information. Just shrug it off, take a deep breath and buy yourself a nice tweed! Best of luck to you on the upcoming finals and your job search.


----------



## Georgetown08 (Oct 5, 2011)

As a fellow new (and relatively young) member who shares a curiosity about tweed . . . 

I find the OP to be the one acting unreasonably here, especially for continuing to be combative after arkirshner's explanation/apology and katon's answer to his question.

Not quite as good as the dog/dawg thread though.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

Georgetown08 said:


> As a fellow new (and relatively young) member who shares a curiosity about tweed . . .
> 
> I find the OP to be the one acting unreasonably here, especially for continuing to be combative after arkirshner's explanation/apology and katon's answer to his question.
> 
> Not quite as good as the dog/dawg thread though.


I think you are acting unreasonably


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Gc2892 said:


> Which is more detrimental to this forum, young members like myself asking stupid questions or people like you attacking me to no end for the stupid question?


As one of the younger members I will just say that I didn't post on the forum until reading it on a regular basis for nearly 2 months, and I still post sparingly. IMHO the best way to avoid asking stupid questions is to just sit back and read as much as you can for a while. The conversations between the veteran members were and still are an invaluable education and for the most part all the "stupid questions" I had were answered in the natural course of the threads.

It's like attending a large lecture class. Often its not best to be the kid who always raises their hand. Just sit back and absorb.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

DFPyne said:


> As one of the younger members I will just say that I didn't post on the forum until reading it on a regular basis for nearly 2 months, and I still post sparingly. IMHO the best way to avoid asking stupid questions is to just sit back and read as much as you can for a while. The conversations between the veteran members were and still are an invaluable education and for the most part all the "stupid questions" I had were answered in the natural course of the threads.
> 
> It's like attending a large lecture class. Often its not best to be the kid who always raises their hand. Just sit back and absorb.


Thank you for the invaluable advice. That analysis really makes it all click for me


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Peace.... :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

vwdolly said:


> Peace.... :icon_saint7kg:


Yes... Sorry if what I wrote was offensive, nuances are lost without overuse of smileys.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Shucks, I get busy and don't check in, and when I get back the tweed fight is over.

Let's fight about argyles next. Anybody ever seen an argyle hoodie? if I wore one with my J.C. Penney stroller would that be semi-formal mid-morning casual business attire, or what? Yo.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Bjorn said:


> I don't really care who you are. I just like to discuss tweed.


This is priceless Bjorn, I love you man!


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

127.72 MHz said:


> This is priceless Bjorn, I love you man!


Thanks. I guess...


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> Yes... Sorry if what I wrote was offensive, nuances are lost without overuse of smileys.


No problem, I am not easily offended


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Bjorn said:


> ...
> I don't really care who you are. I just like to discuss tweed.


Then you should do it. I think that's what the OP was hoping for.


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> Yes there is some cool stuff there. Just hard to find 48L!


Just added a blue UK/ USA 50L Harris Tweed, some more larger sizes about to arrive : )


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Sartre said:


> Then you should do it. I think that's what the OP was hoping for.


Well i kinda tried to lead him along to specify what he was interested in. If you read the first posts that would be evident.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> Yes... Sorry if what I wrote was offensive, nuances are lost without overuse of smileys.


Good one.

I prefer exclamation points!!

(I guess it's just a matter of personal taste  )


----------

